# PPI emails...



## EL Nica PE (Jun 14, 2006)

This is the subject

""the other board"'s Express Lane to Exam Preparation"

Should I worry that they know something that I don't know? Like I did not pass?

:dunno: :violin: rayers:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope, they sent me the same email.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally unsubscribed to there junk emails.

You even get a plac to leave a "comment"

just click on the unsubscribe link in the bottom of the email.

I paid for some of the online questions and they were just crap, the answers didnt even have the full or correct formlas in them..


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 14, 2006)

> I paid for some of the online questions and they were just crap, the answers didnt even have the full or correct formlas in them..


Thanks for the heads-up. I was thinking of doing that if I fail.


----------

